

Don't code? What else don't you do? - hsukenooi
http://hsukenooi.com/2011/07/04/dont-code-what-else-dont-you-do/

======
pbhjpbhj
> _Coding isn’t like being seven feel tall, you can learn how to do it. You’re
> making a conscious choice not to._

// What else don't you do. Proof read?

Harsh I know.

I also don't generate my own electricity, make my own paper, mine my own raw
materials, synthesize my own fuel additives, etc, etc, ...

